# deer



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

check him out


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW that pic looks like he is out of velvet but every other pic posted on here, the bucks are still in full velvet. What part of the state was that pic taken?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice looking buck...imagine how he will look with one more season under him!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a nice buck! Hopefully you can get a look at him like that in a few weeks.

I think a lot of the bucks are dropping the velvet by now.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

my guess is he's only a two and a halfer. He'll be a true trophy in another year. Right now it looks like only a 14" spread.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

joerugz said:


> my guess is he's only a two and a halfer. He'll be a true trophy in another year. Right now it looks like only a 14" spread.


I agree that he is probably about 2.5 years old. Not a lot of mass to the beams yet. But there ain't nothing wrong with shooting a 2.5 year old deer.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I could find a place for him on my wall.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

joerugz said:


> my guess is he's only a two and a halfer. He'll be a true trophy in another year. Right now it looks like only a 14" spread.


The great thing about hunting is that it's alot more than the size of the antlers that determines whether or not it's a trophy. I have a buck on my wall that is a 2 1/2 year old 8 point almost identical to this picture. It was my first buck so as far as I am concerned, it is a "true trophy".

If that buck is a trophy in your eyes, then I hope you see him in a few weeks and put an arrow in him. Good luck!!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

this deer photo was taken in southwest ohio hamilton county. and yes i will take him if i get a shot


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

check this one out


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to look a couple of times to make sure it was not the same deer in velvet. They are very similar but the second one has more spread and height. I wouldn't be ashamed to stick that one.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Macfish, that deer almost looks identical to the one i shot back in 2003. Take a look in my profile..


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

A trophy is determined by what the buck means to you personally. I do practice selective harvest, but if it get to muzzleloading and I haven't filled my buck tag, I will take a smaller buck. To me, it is still a trophy because of the many hours I put in the woods throughout the season.

Ben


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Not Always about the kill, its about the experience. If they make it to Muzzleoader season i will almost always pass on a decent to almost shooter deer and leave him for next year.


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

id say its more like 3 1/2. dont just look at the horns.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I have seen a handful of trail cameras with deer out of velvet... it seems to be happening very quick.. I have to go pic up a trail camera in a few days... I am anticipating a few dandies on there.....Ill keep you guys posted


----------

